# Sighting in 204



## HogHead (Dec 30, 2005)

If I want my ruger 204 dead on at 300yrds, shooting a hornady 40 gr. what should the round be at sighted in at 100 yrds. The round is 3942 fps out of the box. :sniper:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Using the 40 grain Hornady V-max with a BC of .200 you will be +2.41 inches at 100 yards. Highest point will be 150 yards at 3.28 inches and from there it drops to point of impact at 300 yards. Out at 350 yards you will have already dropped a little over 3 and a half inches from zero and a full 9 inches at 400 yards so keep that in mind if you try to stretch the range.


----------

